# Help identifying and sexing (if possible) these four



## Akylos (Jun 5, 2020)

So I know 3 is a dragon blood but not sure on the sex. Also, sorry 4 was being stubborn and not letting me get a good picture.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Seems like peacocks, that you'd get from an assorted peacocks, which are typically hybrids. In any case, you won't have any better idea, until they mature and get colour (if male).


----------



## ParalegalAquarist (Jun 10, 2020)

From your pictures (and having Peacocks myself), it looks like 1, 2, and 3 are females. Short, rounded dorsal and anal fin. It look like 4 is male. Long, flowy, and pointed dorsal and anal fin.


----------

